# Fantasy/Drag - Found this online



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 19, 2005)

I found this online, thought some of you might be interested!!

http://www.only-zuul.com/acarnaval052.htm

Tutorial to achieve this look


----------



## mellz (Dec 19, 2005)

oooooo...that looks cool


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

thats looks awesome! when i am bored i will try this!


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 19, 2005)

Aahh that's amazing, I could've used that for Halloween. That and some skills! Thanks for posting it


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 19, 2005)

That's cool.  And you could easily change the colors.


----------



## irmati (Dec 21, 2005)

Ah, interesting.


----------



## Villainiss (Dec 22, 2005)

What a cool website!  I cruised around there and found some really creative ideas!  Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2006)

I've met her! She goes to the Austin Brazillian Carnival every year with a great costume. I think she's also a belly dance instructor. Really pretty lady...


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Mar 3, 2006)

love it!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 4, 2006)

AMAZING! i love all the step by step pics!
looks like so much fun!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## chuppachups (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks
I willl do it when  I want to scare my boyfriend haha kidding
I like it


----------



## cuiran (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha too cute!


----------

